# Camelback 4/1/15



## Not Sure (Apr 1, 2015)

5" new snow? Almost Bluebird 38f 
 Emergency ski trip after looking north and seeing snow on the Blue Mountain ,Hooky time
Skiing started out manky but after a few runs things sped up and is very nice for an unexpected day
Only bumps to be found are on Lower Cleo
There huge and a little fast but the low angle slope helps with speed control .
Margie's, Asp , Hump ,Uncle Bills all in good shape
A very nice unexpected day


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 1, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Only bumps to be found are on Lower Cleo There huge and a little fast but the low angle slope helps with speed control.



Any decent lines? I'm thinking of hitting them up this weekend now that Blue is closed for the season.


----------



## SkiRay (Apr 1, 2015)

Cow!


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 1, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> Any decent lines? I'm thinking of hitting them up this weekend now that Blue is closed for the season.



Rocket is ungroomed and starting to Bump up everything else is groomed.
Lower Cleo is great , it takes a little uphill effort to get back to Sullivan or Stevenson lift but worth it.


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 1, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Rocket is ungroomed and starting to Bump up everything else is groomed.
> Lower Cleo is great , it takes a little uphill effort to get back to Sullivan or Stevenson lift but worth it.



Nice.  I forgot about the uphill climb from Lower Cleo back to the lift, but it's better than nothing.


----------



## Jersey Skier (Apr 1, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> 5" new snow? Almost Bluebird 38f
> Emergency ski trip after looking north and seeing snow on the Blue Mountain ,Hooky time
> Skiing started out manky but after a few runs things sped up and is very nice for an unexpected day
> Only bumps to be found are on Lower Cleo
> ...



I was there too, but that trail looks steeper than it really was.


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 1, 2015)

Jersey Skier said:


> I was there too, but that trail looks steeper than it really was.



It's a Blue square , although you have to drop in from a trail merge so it might look steeper.
I don't think there are any Black diamonds on the lower half of the mountain ,except Cliff hanger

Wasn't quite prepared for today , didn't have a ski jacket , was in an old navy blue Plumbing supply sweatshirt
Yellow helmet with Loaf and Elk sticker, one of these days have to add a CBK sticker.

Kudos to the guy who thought of putting small bench near the unloading area for the boarders to sit on while buckling up,
Clears up the log jam


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 1, 2015)

Lower Cleo might be one of the best practice mogul runs around.  Low angle but decent in length.  A great place to introduce someone to moguls and a great place to work on form and speed.  Why we did not see more of an effort to bump up Asp or Uncle Bill's, I don't know and I've stopped bothering them about it.  Wife convinced me to re-up my pass for 1 more year and we shall see what happens when the Hotel opens.  It has been a good home mountain for us.

Ok you don't necessarily have to hike back to the lifts.  If the snow is decently fast a straight lining it from the bottom of the bumps on Home Again will get you to or almost to Sullivan.   Otherwise take the bottom of Lower Cleo down past the entrance to Marc Antony lift.  Carrying speed you should have enough to crest the small hill up to Sun Bowl then down to Stevenson or a lot of times I will use Glen Lift which has a cut over the top of the bumps and avoid the upper mountain completely.  I just want to add that Antony chair is probably closed for the season so you won't have to watch for people entering the chair as you shoot for Sun Bowl.

Plan to be there next weekend to close it out.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 2, 2015)

4aprice said:


> Plan to be there next weekend to close it out.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



I know there're shooting for the 12th , There was a substantial melt up near the start of upper Cleo 
This coming few days has some overnight lows in the high 40's , Pretty optimistic for the 12th.


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 2, 2015)

Today's trail report lists Rocket as ungroomed.  I hope they leave it that way through the weekend at least.


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 2, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> Today's trail report lists Rocket as ungroomed.  I hope they leave it that way through the weekend at least.



Should have some by then...It's 61f and a 30mph wind 63 and rain tomorrow,,,,,Better get there this weekend I dont know if they'll make to the 12th.


----------



## thenaven (Apr 3, 2015)

So bummed about this rain.. I was looking forward to catching potentially the last ski day of the season this Sunday. Hopefully there is be some snow left and no rain. I'll take camelback, poconos or Catskills. I need to ski!!!


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 6, 2015)

Made it to Camelback on Saturday.  Rocket was ungroomed but not bumped up enough to hold my attention, so I lapped lower Cleo via the painfully slow double through the terrain park (I couldn't make it back to Sullivan without hiking.)  Lower Cleo was even flatter than I remembered, but the bumps were nice.  There was some oddly placed bumps at the dogleg, but some decent zipper lines before and after.  I'm not sure it was worth the full walk-up price and the wind was a bit of a pain, but it was better way to spend a day than sitting at home reading other people's trip reports.


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 6, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> Made it to Camelback on Saturday.  Rocket was ungroomed but not bumped up enough to hold my attention, so I lapped lower Cleo via the painfully slow double through the terrain park (I couldn't make it back to Sullivan without hiking.)  Lower Cleo was even flatter than I remembered, but the bumps were nice.  There was some oddly placed bumps at the dogleg, but some decent zipper lines before and after.  I'm not sure it was worth the full walk-up price and the wind was a bit of a pain, but it was better way to spend a day than sitting at home reading other people's trip reports.



Will it make it to next weekend?  Next time pm me before you go and if I'm around I might be able to help you with that full price walk up.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 6, 2015)

4aprice said:


> Will it make it to next weekend?  Next time pm me before you go and if I'm around I might be able to help you with that full price walk up.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Cool.  Will do.  There was a lot of snow on Lower C -  no bare spots to speak of.  I'm not as sure about some of the heavily-trafficked upper mountain traverses, the run outs to the lifts or the base area, which seemed to be taking a bit of a beating (i.e., brown slushy spots on the trails and ponds in the base area).  The forecast this week looks kind of bleak, so they might have to push some snow around or ask people to walk a little.  I left the mountain thinking I probably wouldn't be back next week even if they did open.


----------



## Geezer (Apr 7, 2015)

Here's a quick video from Lower Cleo on Saturday.  Those who were there that day may have spotted us...


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 7, 2015)

Geezer said:


> Here's a quick video from Lower Cleo on Saturday.  Those who were there that day may have spotted us...



I did in fact notice you guys.  I think it's great that the ballerina butterfly already has a taste for bumps!  Interesting fact: at the very end of the video you'll catch a rare glimpse of a domeskier outside of his normal habitat.


----------



## Geezer (Apr 7, 2015)

Oh yeah, blue jacket - that's too cool that you were in the shot!  I knew that trail would be perfect for her.  As 4aprice mentioned, its a nice trail to introduce someone to the fun of skiing bumps.


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 7, 2015)

Geezer said:


> Oh yeah, blue jacket - that's too cool that you were in the shot!  I knew that trail would be perfect for her.  As 4aprice mentioned, its a nice trail to introduce someone to the fun of skiing bumps.



Agreed.  If more areas let low angle runs like that bump up, maybe people would be less keen on groomers and the average age of us bumpers would drop back below 40.


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 8, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> Cool.  Will do.  There was a lot of snow on Lower C -  no bare spots to speak of.  I'm not as sure about some of the heavily-trafficked upper mountain traverses, the run outs to the lifts or the base area, which seemed to be taking a bit of a beating (i.e., brown slushy spots on the trails and ponds in the base area).  The forecast this week looks kind of bleak, so they might have to push some snow around or ask people to walk a little.  I left the mountain thinking I probably wouldn't be back next week even if they did open.



Website says they are done for the season , I  usually  make it there a few times mid winter but this year did opening day and near the end. Sounds like I missed some good bumps on other runs
Driveway Easter beers , 12" snow piles gone yesterday


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 8, 2015)

Geezer said:


> Here's a quick video from Lower Cleo on Saturday.  Those who were there that day may have spotted us...



Nice vid , that butterfly did a good job , those bumps are bigger than the vid shows


----------



## Rowsdower (Apr 8, 2015)

Bummer. I was hoping to get one more day in. Anything in PA still open? I can't make the drive to Hunter this weekend.


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 8, 2015)

Rowsdower said:


> Bummer. I was hoping to get one more day in. Anything in PA still open? I can't make the drive to Hunter this weekend.



Big Boulder.  


.


----------



## Rowsdower (Apr 8, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> Big Boulder.
> 
> 
> .



Well its Mid-April turns in PA so I'm not about to be picky!


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 18, 2015)

Rowsdower said:


> Well its Mid-April turns in PA so I'm not about to be picky!



BB's website said open ....Did you go today? .........80f high
Hell of a brush fire 15 miles South of BB


----------

